# Gehenna Station



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Aug 2006)

As some of you may already know, Gehenna Station is a novel written by our very own Old Guy AKA JR Hume.

I recently read it, and I have to admit: Sci-Fi is not normally my cup of tea, but I really enjoyed it. The story is set on Inferno, desert world with a small - and very unique - military prison on it. The protagonists are a varied group of soldiers cum prisoners who soon find that dealing with the hostile environment is the least of their worries, as a full scale invasion is launched.

There's plenty of action, and just enough character development to keep you interested without slowing things down. As a former soldier, the author knows how to write to "milspec" so it doesn't make you grit your teeth with technical inaccuracies like many other novels.

Like I said, I haven't read Sci-Fi since I was a kid, but it was a lot of fun digging in to Gehenna Station. If you get a chance, pick it up and give it a read. You'll probably enjoy it, and just as importantly, you'll be throwing your support behind Old Guy to write more!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Aug 2006)

I'll make HitorMrs keep an eye out for it in the book store, I like Sci-Fi and I'll probably need some reading material now and then.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Aug 2006)

I don't think you'll find it in the book store, but you can order it online:

http://www.lulu.com/content/217060


----------



## HItorMiss (7 Aug 2006)

Seen, I'll get her to order a copy at when my next books runs out.


----------



## Old Guy (16 Aug 2006)

I want to thank Mike for his review.   ;D  Thanks, Mike!
His impressions are consistent with other reviews on the publisher's site.  I'm hoping the reviews will help convince a good agent to represent me with future books.

Good sales help too!  For those who missed my announcement in Radio Chatter (it's fallen into the void at the bottom of the screen) -- I have reduced the price of both my books on the publisher's site -- Lulu.com.  Also, if the shipping costs from Lulu are too high, drop me a line via PM or email:  jrh0804@yahoo.com

I have copies of "Gehenna Station" and "Brushstrokes" available.  The price from me is a little less than Lulu and I can sometimes ship cheaper than they seem to be able to.  "Gehenna Station" = $10, "Brushstrokes" = $8, shipping to Canada = $5, all in US funds.

Check out "Gehenna Station" at Lulu:  http://www.lulu.com/content/217060

Meanwhile, don't forget to bookmark my webpage at: http://www.jrhume.com
I change content in the Short Story and Poetry sections at infrequent intervals.

For those of you who have already bought one of my books: THANKS!   

I appreciate it.

Jim


----------



## Old Guy (25 Sep 2006)

Check this out!  Excellent book review!

The good folks at National Summary blog have posted a book review of Gehenna Station and an email interview of the author (yep, that's me).  

Go to: http://www.nationalsummary.com

I'm still supplying the book direct to Canadians at less cost than Lulu.com.  Email or message me if you want a copy.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Sep 2006)

Finished my copy the other day. Damn fine read! One of those that you know you should put down and go to bed, but don't. Not large enough to make it a chore, but big enough to tell a well rounded story. Thanks Jim, I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------

